# Jailbreak Evasi0n (7): Vos tweaks/thèmes/sources & astuces!



## MaitreYODA (5 Février 2014)

Salut, 
  Ça fait longtemps quil ny a plus eu de vrais fils sur le jailbreak et plus précisément les tweaks, sources, thèmes disponibles. Cest pourquoi je créé ce fil pour échanger sur vos paquets cydia installé sur votre iBidule jailbreaké !

  Pour commencer, je me suis dis quil serait bien de définir rapidement le jailbreak :

  Le jailbreak est le processus par lequel le système dexploitation dApple mobile, iOS, est modifiée pour exécuter du code non signé dans le but daccéder à des fichiers auxquels Apple ne nous laisse pas accéder nativement.
  Le jailbreak permet linstallation dapplications non officielles sur votre appareil iOS, tels que Cydia, qui vous permette de télécharger de nombreuses applications tierces, des réglages et des extensions qui ne sont pas disponibles via lApp Store. Ces paquets vous offrent des possibilités infinies pour faire des choses sur votre appareil iOS quun dispositif non-jailbreaké ne sera jamais capable de faire.
  Vous pouvez installer des extensions qui vous donnent un accès instantané à vos paramètres système (peu importe lendroit ou vous vous trouvez sur votre appareil iOS), contourner certaines restrictions mises en place par Apple et les opérateurs, et trouver les paquets qui vous donnent plus de contrôle sur votre appareil iOS.
  Le jailbreak outrepassera les protections mises en place par Apple, vous permettant dinstaller tout ce que vous voulez sur votre iDevice et ainsi lexploiter à 200%.


  Je vais commencer par vous présenter les tweaks les plus utiles installé sur mon iPhone :

  -Winterboard : incontournable, cest le 1er tweak a téléchargé après le jailbreak. Winterboard vous permet en effet dinstaller toutes sortes de thèmes pour votre appareil.

  -Activator : tout aussi indispensable que winterboard, activator vous permet de définir une infinité de gestes pour activer vos tweaks !

  -Springtomize 3 : Ce tweak très complet est parfait pour les utilisateurs avisés tout comme pour les débutants. Il va vous permettre de modifier : les animations, le multi-tâche, le centre de contrôle, le dock, les dossiers, les icônes, lécran de verrouillage, les pages, et enfin la barre de statut.

  -Barrel : Puisquon est dans la catégorie incontournable, ce tweak vous en avez sûrement déjà entendu parler, oui ! Cest Barrel ! Grâce à ce tweak, vous allez définir diverses transitions entre les pages de votre springboard. Pac Man, Random ou encore caroussel, tout y passe !

  -Bloard : vous naimez pas le clavier blanc dios 7 ? Vous préférez peut être celui du spotilight, noir, ce tweak est fait pour vous ! Tous vos claviers seront ainsi noirs comme celui du spotlight ou de youtube.

  -BlurredMusicApp : Tweak qui va modifier le fond de lapp Musique selon lalbum que vous écoutez.

  -CCControls : Modifier le centre de contrôle avec de nouveaux raccourcis, de nouvelles formes et couleurs.

-Display Recorder : Vous faîtes souvent des captures décran ? Mais vous aimeriez faire des captures vidéos  Cest maintenant possible grâce à Display Recorder qui enregistre ce qui se passe sur votre écran. Définissez une méthode dactivation (grâce à Activator par exemple) et cest parti !

  -Eclipse : Blanc, blanc et encore blanc ! Vous naimez pas le blanc ou vous trouvez quil y en a trop ? Peut être voulez-vous simplement un mode nuit ? Éclipe est le tweak idéal : activez le est choisissez quelles apps seront noires/sombres.
​ ​  -f.lux : permet de modifier la « blancheur » si je puis dire de votre écran.

  -Hiddensettings : un peu comme Springtomize va vous permettre de modifier pas mal de petits trucs.

  -JellyLock 7 : Tweak vous permettant de définir jusquà 5 raccourcis sur votre lock screen. Malheureusement si vous aviez un tweak vous permettant de remplacer le texte « glisser pour déverrouiller » par un texte personnalisé, cela ne sera plus possible.
​  -Lock Screen Tool : Justement en parlant de « texte sur le lockscreen », ce tweak va justement vous permettre de faire cela ainsi que de cacher toutes sortes de détails (comme le bouton caméra par exemple)

  -Message Customizer : Comme son nom lindique, vous allez pouvoir modifier la couleur des bulles, du texte, du fond et de lapp Message en général.

​-SBRotator 7 : Vous voulez pouvoir avoir le springboard en mode paysage, comme sur liPad ? Cest maintenant possible grâce à ce tweak. Parfait si vous utilisez régulièrement liPhone en tant que GPS et que vous devez switchez pour répondre à un message par exemple.   
  -Sicarius : Modifie esthétiquement votre multi-tâche avec un effet « générique de star wars » lors de la fermeture dapp. Permet également de supprimer toutes les apps du multi-tâche dun glissement de doigt.

  -Simple Passcode Buttons : Supprimer les chiffres des cercles du code de déverrouillage.

​ ​  -TinyBar : Permet de réduire la taille de la barre de notification

  -VidéoPane : Tweak permettant de « détacher » une vidéo de youtube par exemple et de la regarder en même temps que vous lisez une VDM 

  -Zeppelin : Remplacez le nom de votre opérateur par une image (batman, pomme dapple, nike, android, etc.)

  -AirBlueSharring : débrider le blue tooth de votre appareil pour échanger des fichier avec nos chers amis dandroid 

  -Close All : Dun appui long sur la petite croix sur un onglet safari, vous fermerez tous les onglets dun seul coup ! Pratique si on a souvent une dizaine donglets douverts dans safari !

  -ExKey : Rajoute une ligne de chiffres au clavier ios.

  -Gridlock : Grâce à ce tweak vous pourrez placer vos icônes nimporte où sur le springboard.

  -iAppLock : Si comme moi vous avez de nombreux mdp dans votre application « Notes » par exemple, et bien pourquoi ne pas la protéger par un mot de passe ? Grâce à « iAppLock » vous choisissez quelles apps vous protégerez par un mot de passe.

​ ​  -SwipeSelection : Tweak vraiment super pratique. Un indispensable selon moi qui va vous permettre de sélectionner beaucoup plus facilement et dainsi vous passer de « la loupe apple ».
  Voilà, jai fait un petit tour de mes tweaks favoris. Il ne vous reste plus quà compléter par vos tweaks préféré ainsi que vos thèmes !


----------



## Yayann59 (5 Février 2014)

- No Slow Animations pour les impatients, ce tweak accélère les animations d'iOS7 et la vitesse est réglable dans les réglages du tweak !


----------



## rgi (6 Février 2014)

For me:

Springtomize 3.
Airblue sharing.
Bitesms 8.
Activator.
Burst mode.
CCCSettings.
Ikeywi.
Quickgesture 2.
Slo-mo mod.
Taptodayscalendar.
Youtube ads/hq.
Ifile.
Icleaner pro.
Pwntune.


----------



## hakim5s (6 Février 2014)

pour moi : 
Activator
Animer7 : pour remplacer les animation native d'ios7 par des nouvelles sur le fond d'écran
Barrel
BioLockdown : proteger vos application avec touch id
CCControls 
CyDelet7
Fav : Ajouter une application favorite dans le Springboard en tirant de la guache vers la droite ( Recherche spotlight d'ios6)
Infinidock
SBRotator 7
Sicarius : pour ajouter des animation 3D dans votre multi tache et ajoute aussi la possibilité de quitter toute vos applications qui tourne en arrière plan et de faire un respring 
VirtualHome : pour économiser son bouton home avec touch id pour le 5s
Winterboard
Zeppelin


----------



## Yayann59 (6 Février 2014)

Puisque vous faites votre liste de tweaks, je m'y met aussi ! 

CCControls
CCQuick, pour avoir le multitâche dans le centre de contrôle, un bouton pour le vide entièrement, un bouton de respring et un accès aux réglages cachés d'iOS7
NoSlowAnimations
NowPlayingStat pour avoir une icône dans la statusbar indiquant que de la musique se joue, comme pour iOS6
Simple Passcode Buttons
Spectral pour un effet de flou sur le lockscreen quand de la musique se joue, qui utilise les couleurs dominantes de la pochette
Widget de publication, pour avoir le widget Twitter/Facebook dans le centre de notifications (onglet Aujourd'hui)
Winterboard
Zeppelin

Quelqu'un a un tweak gratuit qui permet d'avoir des raccourcis d'apps dans le centre de notifications ? Y a bien AppTray mais je ne veux pas mettre de l'argent dans un tweak :X


----------



## hakim5s (6 Février 2014)

Yayann59 a dit:


> Puisque vous faites votre liste de tweaks, je m'y met aussi !
> 
> CCControls
> CCQuick, pour avoir le multitâche dans le centre de contrôle, un bouton pour le vide entièrement, un bouton de respring et un accès aux réglages cachés d'iOS7
> ...


apptray est gratuit avec la source hackyouriphone.org ajoute la


----------



## MaitreYODA (7 Février 2014)

Salut,

J'ai testé pas mal de thèmes compatibles avec ios 7 mais malheureusement, aucun ne prend en charge les dossiers. Or j'ai tout plein de dossiers car sinon je ne m'en sort pas... Y'aurait-il quelqu'un qui connaitrait un (joli) thème qui prenne aussi en chage les dossiers?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## hakim5s (7 Février 2014)

circulus un super thème qui arrondi toute tes icônes 


Envoyé de mon iPhone


----------



## MaitreYODA (7 Février 2014)

Justement j'avais installé circulus mais il me semble que le thème ne prenait pas en charge les dossiers. Mais je vais le réinstaller pour voir. 
Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------

Malheureusement les dossiers ne sont pas pris en charge ce qui enlève tout l'intérêt du thème... J'éspère vraiment trouver un thème prenant en compte ces nombreux dossiers.


----------



## hakim5s (8 Février 2014)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Justement j'avais installé circulus mais il me semble que le thème ne prenait pas en charge les dossiers. Mais je vais le réinstaller pour voir.
> Merci!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h09 ----------
> ...



Bizarre, pour moi les dossier sont pris en charge regarde la photos !!


----------



## Yayann59 (8 Février 2014)

hakim5s a dit:


> apptray est gratuit avec la source hackyouriphone.org ajoute la



Excellente cette source, merci !

Du coup j'ajoute AppTray et Eclipse, un mode nocturne d'iOS7 
Et aussi :
- AlwaysClear
- SwitchSpring


----------



## rgi (12 Février 2014)

hakim5s a dit:


> Bizarre, pour moi les dossier sont pris en charge regarde la photos !!



Pas les dossiers eux même , juste les icones sont prise en compte.


----------



## MaitreYODA (15 Février 2014)

Salut!

Je vous avez parlé du Tweak Eclipse y a quelques jours qui permet d'avoir vos apps en noire et non en blanc comme le veux si bien ios 7. J'ai fait une Màj de ce tweak et le problème c'est que du coup, il modifie la couleurs des écritures dans toutes mes applications. Au début je trouvais ça bien, les couleurs fluo de l'app store, safari, réglages c'etait pas mal, seulement ça a commencé à dégénérer et Eclipse s'en est pris a mon app messages du cout ça devenait illisible...

J'ai mis des jours à trouver quel tweak était coupable de ces nouvelles couleurs et je me suis rendu compte que c'etait donc eclipse. Je l'ai donc désinstaller.

C'était juste vous prévenir au cas où vous auriez, comme moi, chercher désespéremment le coupable!

PS: aucun moyen de contrer ça dans les réglages du tweak.


----------



## hakim5s (15 Février 2014)

j'ai eu le meme probleme, du coup je l'est désinstaller hier 


Envoyé de mon iPhone


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (15 Février 2014)

Coucou, j'ai un souci avec la source ModMyi.
Pas mal de tweaks de cette source m'intéressent mais je ne trouve pas les applications telle que Message Customizer. 
Pourquoi ?

Je suis sous iOS 7.0.4/iPhone 5


----------



## Yayann59 (15 Février 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Coucou, j'ai un souci avec la source ModMyi.
> Pas mal de tweaks de cette source m'intéressent mais je ne trouve pas les applications telle que Message Customizer.
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Je suis sous iOS 7.0.4/iPhone 5



J'ai essayé de chercher Message Customizer mais il napparaît pas non plus pour moi, faut croire que ce tweak a été supprimé.


----------



## MaitreYODA (15 Février 2014)

Il me semble que ce tweak est gratuit sur la source de BigBoss. Je vais verifié et je vous tient au courant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------

Ah non, en effet il est censé être sur la source de ModMyi. 
Je ne saurais vous aider.


----------



## Yayann59 (27 Février 2014)

Quelques nouveaux tweaks sont arrivés chez moi :

- AppBox, pour avoir des raccourcis vers des applications sur le lockscreen en glissant de droite à gauche
- Blueboard, un clavier bleu
Lock Screen Tool, qui permet de modifier les éléments du lockscreen
- Messages Customiser, tout est dans son nom
- Sicarius
- Springshot, un effet de rebond dans le multitâche
- Springtomize 3


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Février 2014)

Yayann59 a dit:


> J'ai essayé de chercher Message Customizer mais il napparaît pas non plus pour moi, faut croire que ce tweak a été supprimé.



Sinon il y a "Messages customiser" sur la source modmyi.
A voir...


----------



## Yayann59 (27 Février 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Sinon il y a "Messages customiser" sur la source modmyi.
> A voir...



C'est bien celui-ci en fait, je pensais qu'il y avait un z mais en fait non


----------



## anavirn (20 Mars 2014)

Pour moi c'est :

Adblocker
Alkaline (apparence de l'indicateur de la batterie)
Bloard dont je ne pourrais plus me passer 
Boover (apparence des badges, très beau rendu avec de la transparence à 50% et la couleur qui s'adapte à l'icone de l'app)
BlurredMusicApp
BytaFont 2 et Bariol en font
Eclipse (customizer la couleur de l'app)
Forecast pour le lockscreen
gpSPhone (émulateur GBA)
iFile
Messages Customiser
No Yahoo! (un peu useless mais bon ça vire les petits icônes yahoo à gauche et à droite  )
NoBlur (retire le flou sur le lockscreen)
NoStatusBar (retire la bar de statut sur le springboard)
Photobooth iOS7 (je comprend toujours pas pourquoi Apple ne nous la pas encore fichu sur iPhone !)
Safari Downloader+
Springtomize 3 (qui remplace pas mal de petit tweak désormais au revoir barrel et ce qui permet d'accélérer la vitesse des animations il gère ça et tant d'autres !)
Vertex (comparé comme un Mission Control pour iOS)
Weasel (remplace le spotlight)
Winterboard avec en theme Zanilla et je me suis même fait l'icone de l'app MacG  je vous la passe si ça vous intéresse le thème est sympa 

Et tout ça sur mon 5S pas de soucis particulier


----------



## Yayann59 (7 Avril 2014)

Quelqu'un connait un tweak (si il existe) qui permet d'avoir des animations d'ouverture et de fermeture d'applications semblables à celles des anciennes versions d'iOS ?


----------



## Yayann59 (14 Avril 2014)

Apparemment non, tant pis 

Bon, sinon :
- Cylinder, des effets de transition façon Barrel, mais avec plus de choix et la possibilité de mélanger plusieurs effets 
- Möbius, pour "tourner à l'infini" sur le springboard


----------



## MaitreYODA (14 Avril 2014)

Pour les fan de Game of Thrones, y'a plusieurs themes sur la serie qui sont pas mal. J'ai celui de la maison stark ^^


----------

